

Chuck Moore: Geek of the Week - edw519
http://www.simple-talk.com/opinion/geek-of-the-week/chuck-moore-geek-of-the-week/?utm_source=simpletalk&utm_medium=email&utm_content=ChuckMooreGOTW20090817&utm_campaign=Opinion

======
jacquesm
hey Ed, you're 'duping' yourself :) :

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=745294>

